
I'd rather be Microsoft than Yahoo - (37signals) - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/387-id-rather-be-microsoft-than-yahoo
======
omouse
Yahoo seems to be in a better position even if they do have bad leadership at
the moment. Their brand doesn't poison anything they acquire. Imagine if
Flickr was owned by Microsoft...I can't even imagine Microsoft even
_attempting_ to buy them!

Jason should stop daydreaming about being either Yahoo or Microsoft and get
back to making good stuff as these posts say:
<http://www.backpackit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2050> and
<http://forum.basecamphq.com/forums/3/topics/163>

------
Tichy
Why is everybody on Yahoo's case? I don't know much about their leadership or
their ad revenues, but I know their products and I think they are not bad.
Google has YouTube and Google Earth, but Yahoo has del.icio.us, flickr, yahoo
answers and lots of other things. So I think it's not fair to claim that Yahoo
is totally missing what is currently going on with the web.

When I go shopping for physical stuff, I very often end up in a big store.
Why? Because it is most likely that they have everything I want. I think Yahoo
currently has more products than Google, so in that sense they seem to be in a
better situation than Google.

That said, the question is a no-brainer: would I like to have 40 billion $ in
the bank? I sure would.

